# Lick Observatory Visiting Hours



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Seems like every time I go they are closed -- Can any one else confirm that the vending machine area is open now 7 days a week through Labor Day? 


--------------------------

Lick Observatory Visiting Hours

Mon - Weds: CLOSED
Thurs - Sun: 12:00noon - 5:00pm

The Visitor Center will be open 7 days a week from Memorial Day through Labor Day.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Last time I was up there the vending machine area was open, and learned a secret for the coke machine. If it says out of order, just unplug it and then plug it back in and it will take a dollar. Have to do it each time.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Tort said:


> Last time I was up there the vending machine area was open, and learned a secret for the coke machine. If it says out of order, just unplug it and then plug it back in and it will take a dollar. Have to do it each time.


Does the coke machine sell Water as well? So you are saying that even if the main visitor area is open the door on the side to the vending should be open?

last time I was up there Visitor center was closed and I road around to see if the vending area was open --- but a 70+ year old gal was PEEING next to the door of the vending machines so I decided to pass...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Just back from a nice 75 mile up and back and can confirm the vending area was open. By eleven they opened the visitor area.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

If you need water, there's a hose at the bottom of the road that goes to the observatory. I haven't been up there in years, so I forget exactly where it is. Look around for it.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> If you need water, there's a hose at the bottom of the road that goes to the observatory. I haven't been up there in years, so I forget exactly where it is. Look around for it.


It's next to the Grant Ranch entrance station.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

robwh9 said:


> It's next to the Grant Ranch entrance station.


No, that's way down the hill. There's a hose at the top. There's kind of a gas station up there, and the hose is there.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> No, that's way down the hill. There's a hose at the top. There's kind of a gas station up there, and the hose is there.


Oh yeah, it's at the building where the road splits at the top. The left goes to Livermore and the right goes to the dome.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> Oh yeah, it's at the building where the road splits at the top. The left goes to Livermore and the right goes to the dome.


That's right. There's a regular tap there too, so no need to drink from a nasty hose!


----------



## lookkg461 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've always wanted to do Mt. Hamilton. Does anyone have any suggestions for where I should start to get a good 50 mile out and back ride in?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

lookkg461 said:


> I've always wanted to do Mt. Hamilton. Does anyone have any suggestions for where I should start to get a good 50 mile out and back ride in?


Start at the bottom.

Take Alum Rock Road to Mt. Hamilton Rd. That's where the road starts. It's the bottom. On the golf course side of the road there's plenty of parking on the dirt. From there, it's 20 miles mostly up, and 20 miles mostly down. 

If you wanted 50 miles, I guess you could go down the backside of the mountain, which is called San Antonio Road. It's about 5 miles down to the bridge over the creek. Turn around and come back. Everyone should do that at least once. 

San Antonio Road is very different from Mt. Hamilton Road. The road is steeper, and it's very dry on the backside. It's essentially a desert. On a hot day, it will be baking, the road will be melting, and there is nothing out there for at least 13 tough miles, when you get to "The Junction." So don't leave the top without full bottles.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*There's a ride this Saturday*



lookkg461 said:


> I've always wanted to do Mt. Hamilton. Does anyone have any suggestions for where I should start to get a good 50 mile out and back ride in?


From Patterson up the back side of Mt. Hamilton and back--89 miles--called the Canyon Classic. http://www.canyonclassiccentury.org/

Cost ya $50, though.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

You should definitely go and ride it NOW! Was getting a bit warm this morning -- whereas on Tuesday it was a bit cool with cloud's covering until Noon. Nearly 6,000 feet of elevation gain over 50-60 miles - does it get better than that?

Correct - you can get a nice 40 miles if you park at the bottom of Mt Hamilton Road - I just came up from that way again this morning but end up with 25 or 30 miles before I get to the bottom of Mt. Hamilton making it a nice 70+ hike.

Here is a picture from my ride this morning -- I see guys parking at the intersection of Alum Rock and Mt. Hamilton Road. I have never had "FRESH" legs at this point so I'm always a bit jealous of car and bike guys 




mohair_chair said:


> Start at the bottom.
> 
> Take Alum Rock Road to Mt. Hamilton Rd. That's where the road starts. It's the bottom. On the golf course side of the road there's plenty of parking on the dirt. From there, it's 20 miles mostly up, and 20 miles mostly down.
> 
> ...


----------

